# Refusing to eat!



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi my pup is 11 months old. He is left at home whilst we are at work and has been for the past 6 months and been fine. Lately we have been coming home to find he hasn't ate or drank any water and most of his toys remain untouched. When we come home he eats his dinner and takes a big drink but I am worried that he is fretting when alone.

Any one experienced this or can provide any tips on how to change his behaviour?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

He is probably just sleeping till you come home, I would be more concerned if you were coming home and he had trashed the place. 


He is growing up and has just settled into a routine where he sleeps til you return.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

That's how Stela is...nothing touched the whole day and then when we come home she plays, eats, drinks....she is happy


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are the same. They get a good walk early morning and sleep when I am at work and are very lively and playful most of the evening when we are all home. It sounds like he has adapted to your routine very well. As long as he is getting his walks and excercise he can eat when you get home.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy quite often leaves his food / treats when I am at work - as soon as I get back he eats them up as if he has just noticed them!


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

That's reassuring to hear. He is very playful In the evenings and loves his big long walks!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This all sounds normal! You are lucky... Chester's sister loves to shred while we are out!!!


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

He's been through that stage but it was worse when he was kept in the kitchen and there's a big part of our Lino missing to show it!

He now has the kitchen and living room as he likes to look out the window. We get him a cooked bone from the butchers and it keeps him occupied, that and sleeping by the looks of it


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine will drink almost nothing during the day whilst I am out but will gulp a bowl down during the evenings...I was wondering it they were the odd ones out so glad to hear that others are the same.


----------

